# What a bird!!



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

21/2 weeks ago I shot this tweedie bird!

Last night I prepared it and what a meal, seved with baby patatoes, cheesy spanich, corn and a carlic bun.What a meal.

For the oaks that don't know this bird,"A SPURWING"
I've been walking and stalking this bird with bow and arrow. But because they normaly move in groups its hard "REALY HARD" to get close enough for a good shot.

This time I got lucky.
I Stalked them from about 250yrds and believe me if anny other bird gives a warning call they're gone.
I got as close as 38yrds, while they all were afloat. I could not get to the big one, wich acc to me was 1/3 biggar, he was hiding Bhind some weeds. unfortunatly I hat to take the shot.For I was spotted.
This is a challange, So if anny one gets a oppertunity to stalk one go for it.

After i shot it, the female stayed behind guarding him.He then actualy came out of the water and 15min latter laid his head down. When i approached hi the female came charging. I on the other hand had no alternative to run for a branch, to chase her, for i did not want to shoot her too. 

Here's some pics.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow!! Thats one big bird! I am sure it ate well


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Aitsa! Mooi man! That looks like a great bird.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Well done George and welcome in the club of the " big chicken hunter ":smile:
This bird looks like our European grey goose ( Anser anser )
I tried several times to hunt one of this bird by her autumn stop over in our river meadow on the way to Spain. But had never ever success, my respect, you are a lucky man.
Here are some pictures of our grey goose

View attachment 555392


View attachment 555393


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Bird*

Great shooting! What broadhead did you use? I like your hunting rig:shade:


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice bird - nice story - nice meal - congratulations :darkbeer: 



> Great shooting! What broadhead did you use?


The broadhead question is interesting? :smile:


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

*Thanx U guys.*

My gear was as follows.

Bow: Hoyt Katerra 70lbs
Arrow: Easton st Excel 340 cut at 28.5'
Broadhead: 100gr Nitron 
Full Arrow set at 430grn

This full setup went through the bird like everyone wants to.
For this bird I had to use some sharp broadhead to go all the way. Every body who has hunted this bird will tell you that in SouthAfrica, "Besides the Ostrich witch i think is a pissy, is the thoughest bird to hut even by rifel. Its boddy is as hard as rock. 

As it worked out it went through the breast cutting 90% of blood support and cut the right hand wing bone completely off(the wing kept in place by skin and sinews,muscle)


Thanx for the good words you guys I appreciate.
I didn't want to "BRAG" about it, just thought I could share my joy with you falla's

Blssd evening
Husky


----------



## GalagosA (Mar 10, 2009)

well done Husky....
I will be in youre valley this weekend doing a bit of hunting myself...


----------



## Kaalboog (Feb 13, 2009)

*Tough bird*

Mooiskoot Husky

Yeah, I can confirm these are tough birds. I grew up in the Eastern Cape, Komga, where we had a dairy farm and my old man shot many of them, mostly with rifle. We sometimes used a shotgun with buckshot - SSG, and if you did not get him from behind chances were good he'd get away. I shot a couple. From below - forget it. You hear the shot hitting him, but keeps flying. My oldman winged one once and sent us boys to retreave - dangerous. We battled for some time, came away with severe scratches and in the end we pinned him down and wrung his neck. We were 11 and 12 years old then, more than 30 years ago! 

Lekker Makou!

Groete Melbourne - Aussie
K


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

*Thank you guys!!*

I just thought I'd share this victorious moment with you guys. I appreciate all the good words. 

If you are the next person to hunt this bird. you may treat him as one of the "big 5". Don't think "Ag its just a bird". Treat him with respect, Aspecially when wounded keep[ your I closed and your eyes open!!

thanx again for all the support, your knowlage, and experience.

Husky.


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Great looking bird. With a tweetie like that I feel sorry for the cat:wink:


----------

